# Bench Grinder Guards



## bshourd (Apr 20, 2011)

I just purchased the Veritas grinder tool rest to replace the abysmal tool rests on my Ryobi bench grinder. The problem is that the guards on the grinder don't actually leave enough clearance to use the tool rest at all. This picture shows the problem.










The part circled in red is the problem, this next picture shows how it interferes with the tool rest.










Unfortunately, this nub is permanently affixed to the rest of the guard, and can't easily be removed.

So I have several options:
1. Return the tool rest and try to buy/build one that fits
2. Permanently remove the offending nub with a hacksaw
3. Remove the guards entirely.

I don't really think that I'd like to do 1, since I like this tool rest, and I'm not sure that another one would be able to fit any better.

I don't really have a problem with 2, aside from the fact that I don't like marring my tools, if I can avoid it. I'm also not convinced that this will help me much - the real problem is that the guards leave too little of the grinding wheel exposed for working with.

As for number 3, every safety thing ever about grinders tells you not to do this. I've seen lots of pictures of grinders without the side guards, though, so I don't know how serious the danger really is.

So I thought that I would get my fellow Lumberjocks to tell me what they think.


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

In my opinion you should use this grinder for your rough grinding and look for a new grinder with high grit wheels to use with your new tool rest.


----------



## bshourd (Apr 20, 2011)

Dan, I actually bought a nicer wheel recently, but I just haven't put it on quite yet. Do you really think that I need two grinders? I know this isn't the best grinder in the world, but aside from the tool rests it seems to fulfill it's primary function: it spins.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

is there a way to install the new rest on a block that will raise it above that nub?

From the look of it you should be able to release the 2 locking handles on the new rest and tilt it upwards to clear above the nub (maybe not enough - hard to judge from that pic alone)


----------



## bshourd (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes and no. The rest can adjust so that the bottom clears the nub, but once this is done, and I set it for say 25 degrees, there is no longer room enough at the top of the guard to set the angle or do comfortable work.

I can actually bring the rest down *below* the level of the grinder, which helps (due to the manner in which it adjusts - I think that it may be a better fit for a bigger 8" grinder), but is a bit awkward. I'd probably have to mount the grinder up on blocks. This isn't actually a problem, and may be a better solution than anything I've mentioned so far. It may even be nice to have my grinder mounted higher than the standard bench-top height. I'll definitely have to consider it, thanks.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Brian - I'd go with raising the grinder higher and locating the rest under the nub. worst case it doesnt work well, you can rethink this, but once you take those nubs off - it better be working cause there's no going back (although I seriously doubt you'd go back…)


----------



## bshourd (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, I managed to go out to the shop, and try putting the grinder up a bit. This seems to work great. Thanks for the advice PurpLev, this is a far better (and easier) solution than my original thoughts.


----------

